# Emerge Probleme / sync / k3b/ wine/ ....

## Asmodan

Hi erstmal, ich hab da mal wieder nen kleines Problem....

emerge --sync spinnt (andere sachen auch, siehe unten):

>>> Updating Portage cache:    5%Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5547, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5504, in emerge_main

    action_sync(settings, trees, mtimedb, myopts, myaction)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4222, in action_sync

    action_metadata(settings, portdb, myopts)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4317, in action_metadata

    eclass_cache=ec, verbose_instance=noise_maker)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/cache/util.py", line 33, in mirror_cache

    try:        entry = src_cache[x]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/cache/metadata.py", line 32, in __getitem__

    return flat_hash.database.__getitem__(self, cpv)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/cache/flat_hash.py", line 28, in __getitem__

    d = self._parse_data(myf, cpv)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/cache/metadata.py", line 39, in _parse_data

    d = flat_hash.database._parse_data(self, data, cpv)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/cache/flat_hash.py", line 46, in _parse_data

    raise cache_errors.CacheCorruption(cpv, e)

cache.cache_errors.CacheCorruption: app-dicts/myspell-sk-20060316 is corrupt: dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required

--------------------------------------------------------------

emerge portage behebt das problem nicht -

au-erdem lassen sich k3b, wine, mplayer nicht installieren, bei anderen sachen klappts dan meist beim 2. - 5. versuch -

kann das yusammenhaengen? oder einyelne Probs?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würde mal das gesamte /usr/portage nach /usr/portage-bak verschieben und dann ein emerge --sync anschmeißen.

Was mit den anderen Programmen ist...Zeig uns mal die Fehlermeldung.

Sofern nicht immer der gleiche Fehler auftritt, mach für jedes einzelne einen neuen Thread auf.

Teste das aber bitte erst, wenn emerge --sync wieder geht.

Tobi

----------

## Asmodan

--sync hat geklappt / jetyt mal yu den anderen Probs....

edit>

wine installiert sich jetzt - ist auch ne neuere Version...

----------

## Asmodan

k3b klappt nicht :

asmodan@asmokiste ~ $ su

Password:

asmokiste asmodan # emerge k3b

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 7) dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/cmake-2.4.6.tar.gz'

--18:38:32--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/cmake-2.4.6.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/cmake-2.4.6.tar.gz'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 156.56.247.195, 216.165.129.135, 64.50.238.52, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|156.56.247.195|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 206 Partial Content

Length: 2,604,547 (2.5M), 2,024,517 (1.9M) remaining [application/x-gzip]

100%[++++++++============================>] 2,604,547     46.30K/s    ETA 00:00

18:39:16 (46.02 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/cmake-2.4.6.tar.gz' saved [2604547/2604547]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking cmake-2.4.6.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cmake-2.4.6.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6 ...

---------------------------------------------

CMake 2.4-6, Copyright (c) 2006 Kitware, Inc., Insight Consortium

C compiler on this system is: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -O2 -pipe

C++ compiler on this system is: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=k8 -O2 -pipe

Makefile processor on this system is: gmake

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ is GNU compiler

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has STL in std:: namespace

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has ANSI streams

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has streams in std:: namespace

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has sstream

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has operator!=(string, char*)

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has stl iterator_traits

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has standard template allocator

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has allocator<>::rebind<>

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ does not have non-standard allocator<>::max_size argument

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has stl containers supporting allocator objects

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has header cstddef

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ requires template friends to use <>

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports member templates

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has standard template specialization syntax

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has argument dependent lookup

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has struct stat with st_mtim member

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has ANSI for scoping

---------------------------------------------

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Bootstrap.cmk -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source/cmake.cxx -o cmake.o

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source/cmake.cxx: In member function 'int cmake::DoPreConfigureChecks()':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source/cmake.cxx:1405: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

gmake: *** [cmake.o] Error 1

---------------------------------------------

Error when bootstrapping CMake:

Problem while running gmake

---------------------------------------------

Log of errors: /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Bootstrap.cmk/cmake_bootstrap.log

---------------------------------------------

!!! ERROR: dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  cmake-2.4.6-r1.ebuild, line 32:   Called die

!!! ./bootstrap failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

asmokiste asmodan #         

________--------_______________

das build.log hat ca 7000 zeilen....

----------

## Carlo

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Hardware-Problem (überhitzter PC, defekte CPU, Arbeitsspeicher, ...).

----------

## Asmodan

hmm, cpu temp ist ok, hardware ist max 2 monate alt bis auf festplatte und graka,  aber unter vista keine probs - 

progs zum testen? memtest gibt keine fehler.....

und 'hnliche Fehler kommen auch bei anderen progs...In file included from avformat.h:32,

                 from nut.h:27,

                 from nutdec.c:25:

../libavcodec/avcodec.h:2252: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

../libavcodec/avcodec.h:2258: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

In file included from nut.h:27,

                 from nutdec.c:25:

avformat.h:286: warning: 'AVFrac' is deprecated

In file included from nutdec.c:25:

nut.h:102:8: warning: extra tokens at end of #endif directive

nutdec.c: In function 'decode_stream_header':

nutdec.c:305: warning: 'codec_get_bmp_id' is deprecated (declared at riff.h:63)

nutdec.c:311: warning: 'codec_get_wav_id' is deprecated (declared at riff.h:67)

nutdec.c: In function 'sp_pos_cmp':

nutdec.c:425: warning: suggest parentheses around + or - inside shift

nutdec.c:425: warning: suggest parentheses around + or - inside shift

nutdec.c: In function 'sp_pts_cmp':

nutdec.c:429: warning: suggest parentheses around + or - inside shift

nutdec.c:429: warning: suggest parentheses around + or - inside shift

nutdec.c: In function 'add_sp':

nutdec.c:438: warning: passing argument 3 of 'av_tree_insert' from incompatible pointer type

nutdec.c: In function 'nut_read_timestamp':

nutdec.c:789: warning: label 'resync' defined but not used

nutdec.c: In function 'read_seek':

nutdec.c:825: warning: passing argument 3 of 'av_tree_find' from incompatible pointer type

nutdec.c:825: warning: passing argument 4 of 'av_tree_find' from incompatible pointer type

nutdec.c:834: warning: passing argument 3 of 'av_tree_find' from incompatible pointer type

nutdec.c:834: warning: passing argument 4 of 'av_tree_find' from incompatible pointer type

nutdec.c:842: warning: passing argument 3 of 'av_tree_find' from incompatible pointer type

nutdec.c: In function 'decode_syncpoint':

nutdec.c:443: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[1]: *** [nutdec.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1/work/mplayer-20070622/libavformat'

make: *** [libavformat/libavformat.a] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../libswscale -I../libavcodec  -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_ISOC9X_SOURCE -I.. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wdisabled-optimization -Wno-pointer-sign -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wall -Wno-switch -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -I/usr/X11R6/include  -c -o imgconvert.o imgconvert.c

In file included from imgconvert.c:33:

avcodec.h:2252: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

avcodec.h:2258: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

imgconvert.c: In function 'gray16_to_gray16':

imgconvert.c:1916: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

imgconvert.c:1918: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

imgconvert.c: In function 'img_convert':

imgconvert.c:2570: warning: 'img_convert' is deprecated (declared at imgconvert.c:2344)

imgconvert.c:2573: warning: 'img_convert' is deprecated (declared at imgconvert.c:2344)

imgconvert.c: In function 'mono_to_gray':

imgconvert.c:2871: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../libswscale -I../libavcodec  -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_ISOC9X_SOURCE -I.. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wdisabled-optimization -Wno-pointer-sign -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wall -Wno-switch -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -I/usr/X11R6/include  -c -o mpeg12.o mpeg12.c

In file included from mpeg12.c:29:

avcodec.h:2252: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

avcodec.h:2258: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

mpeg12.c: In function 'init_2d_vlc_rl':

mpeg12.c:112: warning: 'av_mallocz_static' is deprecated (declared at avcodec.h:2856)

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../libswscale -I../libavcodec  -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_ISOC9X_SOURCE -I.. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wdisabled-optimization -Wno-pointer-sign -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wall -Wno-switch -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -I/usr/X11R6/include  -c -o simple_idct.o simple_idct.c

In file included from simple_idct.c:32:

avcodec.h:2252: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

avcodec.h:2258: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../libswscale -I../libavcodec  -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_ISOC9X_SOURCE -I.. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wdisabled-optimization -Wno-pointer-sign -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wall -Wno-switch -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -I/usr/X11R6/include  -c -o ratecontrol.o ratecontrol.c

In file included from ratecontrol.c:28:

avcodec.h:2252: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

avcodec.h:2258: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[1]: *** [imgconvert.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

motion_est.c: In function 'interlaced_search':

motion_est.c:901: warning: 'P[2][0]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c:901: warning: 'P[2][1]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c:901: warning: 'P[3][0]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c:901: warning: 'P[3][1]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c:901: warning: 'P[4][0]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c:901: warning: 'P[4][1]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c: In function 'h263_mv4_search':

motion_est.c:751: warning: 'P[2][0]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c:751: warning: 'P[2][1]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c:751: warning: 'P[3][0]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c:751: warning: 'P[3][1]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c:751: warning: 'P[4][0]' may be used uninitialized in this function

motion_est.c:751: warning: 'P[4][1]' may be used uninitialized in this function

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1/work/mplayer-20070622/libavcodec'

make: *** [libavcodec/libavcodec.a] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1.ebuild, line 436:   Called die

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1/temp/build.log'.

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig mal bitte emerge --info und poste bitte deine Hardware. Evtl ist da was falsch eingestellt.

Ansonsten würde ich mal cpuburn installieren und während das Programm läuft ein bisschen arbeiten/emergen, evtl ist da doch ein Problem zu finden.

Btw: Emergest du während X läuft? Probier es mal mit einem reinen Konsolen Login und beende vorher so gut wie alle Dienste.

Tobi

----------

## Asmodan

asmokiste asmodan # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Jul 2007 14:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X X11 acl alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr firefox fortran gdbm gpm ha1 iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde libg++ midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Mein System:

asmokiste asmodan # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0370 (rev a2)

00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0376 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0374 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0374 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0378 (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0375 (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0377 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

AMD 64x2 3000+

Asus M2N SLI Deluxe

2GB DDR 800

2x Sata Hdd

1x IDE DVDRW usw

Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT (immo nur eine, die zweite liegt noch hier damit das SLI keine Probs macht)

///////////

emerge mach ich aus der console im kde - wie beende ich denn alles?

ich hab cpuburn isntalliert - und nu?

----------

## Finswimmer

cpuburn startest du mit burnXX (XX steht für deinen Prozessor, aber das siehst du dann).

Wechsel per Strg Alt F1 auf die erste Konsole. Beende mit /etc/init.d/xdm stop dein X und emerge mal was.

Damit schließt du halt evtl Probleme durch fehlerhafte Programme aus, da so gut wie nichts anderes mehr läuft...

Tobi

----------

## Asmodan

OK emerge k3b hat geklappt nachdem ich xdm aus hatte / nach neustart.

bei cpuburn finde ich keinen k8 *AMD 64x2* , nur k7, ich versuchs mal damit...

- muss man da sehen das was passiert? Ich seh da nix....Cursor springt in die n'chste yeile und das wars....

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Asmodan wrote:*   

> OK emerge k3b hat geklappt nachdem ich xdm aus hatte / nach neustart.
> 
> bei cpuburn finde ich keinen k8 *AMD 64x2* , nur k7, ich versuchs mal damit...
> 
> - muss man da sehen das was passiert? Ich seh da nix....Cursor springt in die n'chste yeile und das wars....

 

Dann gib mal "top" ein. Damit siehst du dann, dass deine CPU Auslastung auf 100% ist.

Dann parallel noch ein emerge starten und so können wir schauen, ob deine CPU bei zu starker Auslastung fehlerhaften Code produziert.

Tobi

----------

## Asmodan

...hab aber dual core, da wird ja dann nur 1 core ausgelastet?

und emerge wine klappt nicht nach neustart ohne xdm.....

top - 18:02:42 up 5 min,  1 user,  load average: 1.00, 0.59, 0.25

Tasks:  82 total,   2 running,  79 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie

Cpu(s): 50.6%us,  0.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 49.1%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.2%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   2057704k total,   274444k used,  1783260k free,    17340k buffers

Swap:  4008208k total,        0k used,  4008208k free,   132076k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 5679 root      25   0    20    12    4      R  100      0.0        2:19.96 burnK7

 5617 asmo     15   0 84756  15m  11m S    1       0.8        0:00.80 konsole

 5379 root      15   0 74652  25m 5904 S    1        1.3        0:04.25 X

....

----------

## Max Steel

Schuss ins blaue:

Wäre es möglich wenn dein Plattenplatz ausgegangen ist also df -h , ist zwar blödsinn, aber wer weiß.

----------

## Asmodan

asmokiste asmodan # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3             148G   22G  118G  16% /

udev                 1005M  2.7M 1003M   1% /dev

/dev/sda1              38M  3.1M   33M   9% /boot

/dev/sda4              79G  336M   75G   1% /backup

shm                  1005M     0 1005M   0% /dev/shm

----------

